#  Chat Ecke >   Brauche neues Handy - Empfehlungen? >

## StarBuG

Hi 
Kennt sich jemand gut mit neuen Handies aus?
Ich brauche bald ein neues Handy und suche noch nach dem richtigen. 
Was es können muss: 
- Photohandy 2 Megapixel+
- Erweiterbar mit großer (2+ Gig) Speicherkarte 
Was nett wäre:
- MP3 Player Funktion
- Push-To-Talk
- Bluetooth (haben das net mitlerweile alle?) 
Also wenn sich jemand gut mit Handies aus kennt, dann gebt mir doch mal ein paar Tips.
Kosten darf der ganze Spass mit Vertrag auch 100-200€, da ich meistens nur alle 4 Jahre mein Handy wechsel 
Was haltet ihr z.B. vom Sony Ericsson k800i? 
Gruß und schon mal Danke 
StarBuG

----------


## phantom

ja das k800i wird sicher eins der besten handys sein, die es in nächster zeit geben wird.
auch interessant ist sicher das w900i, kann quasi alles, kostet aber auch nicht wenig 
interessant sind sicher auch folgende links http://www.xonio.com/artikel/x_artik..._19455405.html
und http://www.xonio.com/artikel/x_artikel_19455095.html http://www.nokia.de/de/mobiltelefone...te/207406.html

----------


## Chris

ich hab das w800i, das kann alles, was du brauchst, ist zuverlässig, einfach in der Bedienung, die Akkulaufzeit wär zwar ausbaubar, ist aber tolerabel.  
UND ne coole Farbe hats auch *schwärm*

----------


## phantom

hab mir heute das k 750i bestellt, gefiel mir dann doch besser als das w800i
und fuer 12  50 freiminuten in alle netze und 150 freisms sind doch verlockend  :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Hab mittlerweile das Sony Ericsson w810i Walkman Handy und ich kann Chris nur zustimmen (ist ja der Nachfolger).
Ist ein wirklich nettes Handy. 
Bin sehr zufrieden damit 
Edit: UPS, hab garnicht gesehen, das der Beitrag schon älter ist. Wollte mal alle nicht gelesenen Antworten durchgehen, und den scheine ich wohl damals übersehen zu haben.
Naja schadet ja auch net  :Zwinker:

----------

